# How many times have you visited this site?



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

I shouldn't have looked!


Just for fun:
Right-click the middle of the page and select "View Page Info" and then under the "Security" tab it says "Have I visited this web site before?" "yes" and then tells the number of times you've visited.

I was shocked! :O


----------



## Bean13 (Oct 30, 2010)

When I right click it does not give me the option "view page info".
Oh well.  Would of been intresting, but it would probably read a small number seeing I barely venture from this forum since I've found ya's.  Always open.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

I didn't get a "view page info" either. It would have been interesting since I visit this site at least 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

I use Firefox so I wonder if that's why mine is different!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

That's probably why. I use IE.


----------



## carebear (Oct 30, 2010)

er, um, 5,846... so far.
LOL


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

This surprises me. I would have assumed a lot more visits since you're a moderator.


----------



## albo (Oct 30, 2010)

It must be from a certain point - maybe you've deleted cookies/history something?  Cause I'm at over 3,500 and you've certainly been around a lot longer than me!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

albo, you may be right. But now that I think about it 5,846 is about 5 visits per day by carebear so maybe that is her count.

Maybe you visit more than she does?


----------



## albo (Oct 30, 2010)

well I am a rather compulsive forum clicker   .  So I guess you're right!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 30, 2010)

With IE, I don't get "View Page Info".


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

umm holy crap!? what's wrong with me?

Yes, 8,764 times


THAT'S WHAT MINE SAYS!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

Visit the site much?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2010)

maybe too much?  :shock:  hahahaha


----------



## Hazel (Oct 30, 2010)

Nah, no such thing as *too *much. Right?  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Oct 30, 2010)

444 times since ive cleared my cookies... which was like.... 2 weeks ago..??? lol... wow


----------



## Hazel (Oct 31, 2010)

I clear my cookies every few days so I probably wouldn't have a very high count.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 31, 2010)

I visit this forum too many times...I know it would be a big number...
I like it here


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 31, 2010)

I have IE and I don't have the option, either.  Probably a good thing since, if I translated the number into minutes and the minutes into hours, it would explain why my unfiished paperwork pile is a foot high.


----------



## carebear (Oct 31, 2010)

oh I rarely clear cookies LOL.  now I'm gonna do it.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL, mine says "no" when it says have I visited before.  Hmmmm.....interesting!


----------

